# AMF Roadmaster Aero Bee Avenger 5



## tripple3 (May 17, 2021)

I'm curious about the history manufacturer of AMF/CWC and Little Rock Arkansas?
What year is this?
Not mine; Hector owns both Muscle Bikes, threads started today to learn more....





















Showed up at the "Sting-Ray" ride yesterday in the rain, Hector and son.
Dig 'dem Muscle Bikes.
Please tell us what you know.


----------



## Bryan Akens (May 29, 2021)

I  cant  remember  what  year  the  BMA  certificate  came  into  existence....maybe  1972?


----------



## nick tures (May 29, 2021)

Bryan Akens said:


> I  cant  remember  what  year  the  BMA  certificate  came  into  existence....maybe  1972?



i was told 1976  but not for sure


----------



## bloo (May 29, 2021)

I'm pretty sure I was seeing those stickers long before 76. 72 sounds more like it to me. Someone around here will know.


----------



## ADKBIKES (Jun 3, 2021)

73 is last year for shifter on top tube


----------

